# Testing small amounts of water



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Over the weekend I was thinking about the Hanna Calcium checker. The comment I read a lot, is that it's hard to measure out 0.1ml. Even some Salifert or other brand tests, require 1ml that I'm sure I'm not getting _exactly_ 1ml.

Does anyone use a Digital or Manual adjustable pipette? There's some pretty expensive digital lab grade ones, but I was thinking of getting something like this:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Single-Chann...504149?hash=item419dc05e15:g:X~8AAOSwf-VWaPPd

or

https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...5077984.html?spm=a2700.7724838.0.0.8O7Ix7&s=p

Anyone with experience using these things? Is there a local store that carries these things?


----------



## Jusgiviner (Feb 11, 2017)

What about something like the salifert test kits come with... The 1ml syringe. It should be pretty close to 1ml. If it's off by a few percent will it affect the test results that much?


----------



## Jusgiviner (Feb 11, 2017)

What about something like the salifert test kits come with... The 1ml syringe. It should be pretty close to 1ml. If it's off by a few percent will it affect the test results that much? How accurate does it need to be?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For one mL, use syringes for insulin or get one from fellow reefers that have spare/extra 1mL syringes used for the Salifert titrant.

Eppendorf style pippetes are handy but you also need the tips.


----------

